
What is a Permanent Employee? - leknarf
http://leknarf.net/blog/2013/08/01/what-is-a-permanent-employee/#.UfpvdpZdQUA.hackernews
======
lmm
If you treat your regular employees well - make it easy for them to go learn
new skills, change their role or adjust their hours if they need to - you gain
the advantages of this without the overhead of a freelancing relationship.

